# Twin Flex Decal



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2013)

My latest waterslide decal for '38-40 TFs. V/r Shawn


----------



## 55tbird (Jul 15, 2013)

*Looks great!!*



Freqman1 said:


> My latest waterslide decal for '38-40 TFs. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 104616




Nice work Shawn. Sent you a PM. Thanks! Mike


----------

